# Crocheted Potato chip Scarf Pattern



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a pattern for the potato chip scarf that is crocheted.

Here is the crochet version pattern that I used.
Size K crochet hook, simply soft yarn by caron

Ch 141
Round 1 (RS) Sc in 2nd chain from hook, and in each chain across to last chain, 3 sc in last chain. working across opposite side of the foundation chain, sc in each chain across, working 2 sc in last chain; join with a slip stitch in first sc; turn .(282 stitches)
Round 2 (WS): Ch 2, hdc in first st, hdc in next st, * 2hdc in next sc, hdc in next stitch* repeat from* around; Join with slip stitch in top of turning ch; turn. (423 stitches)
Round 3(RS): Repeat round 2 (635 stitches)
Round 4(WS): Ch 2, hdc in first hdc, hdc in next 2 hdc, * 2 hdc in next hdc, hdc in next 2 hdc; repeat from * around; Join with a slip stitch in top of turning chain - (847 stitches)
Fasten off, weave in ends
9 singles + 11 rows = 4 inches


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

This is great... THANKS!!! I love the look of these scarves and have been wanting to make one but the only patterns I've seen are knitted. I know how to knit, but much prefer to crochet. This will be my next quickie project!


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Going to copy and paste this into a Word doc... very nice pattern, thanks so much!


----------



## pixelf55 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern for the Potato Chip Scarf!! I have been wanting to make one of these, and found out that my one of my granddaughters wants one so i will have time to make it for her for Christmas  Have a very Merry Christmas  Pix


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info. I usually like to knit more than crochet, but will give this a try. I just like the looks of this one better.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

My first potato chip scarf actually looked like a stack of Pringles potato chips!!!...LOL...I'll post the picture so you can see it. LOL...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow , it does look like pringles!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I remember when I first saw this. It inspired me to try my hand at making one. One turned into 5 but none of them look as good as yours.

Anita



Phoenix said:


> My first potato chip scarf actually looked like a stack of Pringles potato chips!!!...LOL...I'll post the picture so you can see it. LOL...


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I am new to crocheting and I think I might be able to try this and it's super cute!


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> My first potato chip scarf actually looked like a stack of Pringles potato chips!!!...LOL...I'll post the picture so you can see it. LOL...


lol - i HAD to do a double take at your pic. I thought you had eyes peeking up from under the table!

After realizing those were not eyes under the table I was able to appreciate your scarf - and I know my DIL would love one. She has almost an addiction to potato chips


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

For a long time I didn't know what they were talking about when talking about the potato chip scarf. But all the patterns seemed to be for knitting & since I couldn't knit just didn't look at the patterns. Now I'm excited to see a crochet pattern. Thanks so much! Take care, Sooner


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

LOL...that's my walker it's sitting on...it has a seat that lifts up for storage...I told someone that to make my scarf, I chained as many as it took to get the length I wanted then joined the chain to make a hoop....then just did 2 single crochets in each stitch until it got to be the width I wanted....it gets difficult to work with when it starts to turn in on itself...LOL


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> My first potato chip scarf actually looked like a stack of Pringles potato chips!!!...LOL...I'll post the picture so you can see it. LOL...


You did a fantastic job on it; it looks cozy.


----------



## Sharon1220 (Mar 15, 2011)

On Wednesday night, I had to show a student how to do short row knitting, so she could work on her potato chip scarf. I was so brain dead, that while I did one side in garter stitch, I did the other side in stockingette. Now I have the patterns to both knit and crochet one, whenever I become so inclined.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I just crocheted about 6 of these, but I added an edging by :
chain 1 into the first stich to hook it onto the scarf, ch 4 then chain one into every other stitch. Really dresses up the scarf.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I just crocheted about 6 of these, but I added an edging by :
> chain 1 into the first stich to hook it onto the scarf, ch 4 then chain one into every other stitch. Really dresses up the scarf.


Cool...you should post a picture!


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I crocheted the scarf yarns. Makes it a bit skinnier, but I did not want a wide scarf. I just picked up loops on a crochet hook and then pulled the last through. Not quite as circularb but easier to do.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have already taken them to the place I made them for. In fact, I did post a pic of one about a week ago on this site. Here is one I did the other night.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks. I liked it so much I did that to all the scarfs.


----------



## ArcaneRose (Feb 12, 2011)

Definitely making this, thanks for posting!


----------



## mrsjutebox (Dec 8, 2011)

I have not tried this pattern, either knit or crochet. The pics. are very pretty. Can u send in a pic. of yours with this special edge, it sounds like it is pretty. 

mrsjutebox
from Alabama


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

I love the edging on it!!! I agree, it dresses it up !! thanks for the picture showing us!! wlbindub


----------



## quilt_knit1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a friend who only crochets...I will print this for her! Thanks.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot ladies.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I love them.


----------

